# Headphones < $50



## yourownreality (Jul 4, 2006)

I wanted to get your opinion on getting some new headphones. I am an SQ person at heart so I want to get something as true to the artists rendition as possible. 

Our family, for the adults, sets a $50 limit and picks one person each year randomly to buy for. The person that got me is asking for ideas and headphones are the only thing I can think I could possibly use. 

Suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Premium Hi-Fi DJ Style Over-the-Ear Pro Headphone - Monoprice.com

Unbeatable for the price, feel a bit cheap and can get a bit uncomfortable if used for a few hours, but sound wise you probably won't find better SQ in your price range.


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

The Sennheiser 419s are fantastic for the price. 

Amazon.com: Sennheiser HD 419 Headphones, Black: Electronics


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Some good recommendations and reviews here: Headphone Buying Guide - Head-Fi.org Community


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Panasonic RP-HTF600 Closed-Back Stereo Monitor RP-HTF600-S B&H

Best 30 headphones I've ever heard. I've put them up against some much pricier ones and still prefer these. The headfi forums love them too.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I highly recommend the Sennheiser HD428. All of my friends and family that have listened to my pair end up buying their own.

Amazon.com: Sennheiser HD428 Closed Circumaural Hi-Fi Headphone: Electronics


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I got a pair of the Panasonics for Christmas, pretty nice headphones for the money...but all I use them for right now is to play guitar through my GNX4 processor when the kids are a sleep.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Amazon.com : JVC HARX700 Precision Sound Full Size Headphones - Black : Electronics

Nothing comes close

Official JVC HA-RX700 Owner's/Appreciation Thread-Only Unmodded Observations, Please!!!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I looked at those as well. I gave my wife 3 options to choose from, and got the Panasonics...I'm not complaining though. Kicks the **** out of my son's $200 Beats crap.


----------

